# Low oil level light?



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Was driving yesterday in the Audi A4 and the low oil level light lit up and beeped. 

Now I have the car booked in for its service next Thursday. Will it be okay to drive say 50 miles in total (back and fro work) until Thursday or should I need to top it up?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Most definetly top it up.. oil isn't expensive :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

If the buzzer had sounded personally I wouldn't have driven any further, to drive any distance when the oil is potentially that low could be inviting big problems !


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Couple of quid for 1/2 litre of oil 

Couple of grand for a new engine

Worth the risk ?


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Any oil is better than no oil....:thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah it must be pretty low if the lights on, when my dipstick is showin the level at minimum i get paranoid :lol:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm off to get some oil.:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

In another car i hope


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

you sure it is not the oil pressure light...????


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

hotwaxxx said:


> Was driving yesterday in the Audi A4 and the low oil level light lit up and beeped.


Obviously top it up ASAP, how often do you check the oil level, it should be at least once a week !


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ksm1985 said:


> yeah it must be pretty low if the lights on, when my dipstick is showin the level at minimum i get paranoid :lol:


i must admit i do this i get paranoid if it moves and shows less than it did last time i work in quarters on mine :lol: even more annoying now since the new volvo service bulletins mean diesels only get filled 3/4 full across the range!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

1.5l of 5W30 Fully Synthetic has just gone in. Engine light went out, checked the dipstick, took it for a 10 minute drive, rechecked the dipstick and all is wonderful.

I have to say, I normally checked the oil every 3 months in my other cars but the owner of the Audi A4 said there was enough oil to last until the service. I should really have checked it myself.

Thanks guys.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> you sure it is not the oil pressure light...????


im not sure on newer cars, but usually yes, no oil = low oil pressure

the amount of people who think (on older cars where its oil pressure) who think that that means you need oil is unreal :lol:


----------



## Tommy2 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> i must admit i do this i get paranoid if it moves and shows less than it did last time i work in quarters on mine :lol: even more annoying now since the new volvo service bulletins mean diesels only get filled 3/4 full across the range!


Is that to compensate for diesel getting into the oil?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

I think we all rely too much on electical measuring devices for our oil levels, cant beat the old dipstick check


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I think we all rely too much on electical measuring devices for our oil levels, cant beat the old dipstick check


Dead right, especially when most of here open our bonnets more than most people. Only takes a few seconds to check all the levels.


----------



## Tommy2 (Mar 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I think we all rely too much on electical measuring devices for our oil levels, cant beat the old dipstick check


Then again a dipstick is only useful if you check it, which unfortunately a lot of people don't see it as their job to check things like oil, tyre pressures, screen wash and coolant levels between services.

Whether that's because they've not been educated that it's required or they see it as the garages job.

It's is quite frustrating trying to tell people that it needs checking regularly, especially women who use the excuse "oh I'm a woman I can't/won't do that" no offence but it is a fact that is what they say, if they want to play that card then get back in the kitchen, halve their wages and take the vote off them.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Obviously top it up ASAP, how often do you check the oil level, it should be at least once a week !


Exactly what i do, every week the car gets washed, i pop the bonnet have a shifty around check screen wash, oil & coolant and top up if needed, prevention is better than cure.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Its not unknown for a light to go after its too late....but hopefully you will be fine. however DO NOT drive it until you top it up and learn to check the level regularly and dont leave it up to the car!!! Every 3 months is not enough! Should be weekly or bi weekly check!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Tommy2 said:


> Is that to compensate for diesel getting into the oil?


Yeah, the joys of the DPF


----------



## Tommy2 (Mar 27, 2011)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Yeah, the joys of the DPF


Surely that is not a reasonable cure, cars have been known to fill up so much that oil/diesel blows past the piston rings so much so that the engine revs itself to death.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

oh yeah also, my first car run dry of oil, light never came on and i was left with a ****ed engine :lol:

be careful folks haha


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I have had several Audis and the oil light on My 2006 2.0 TDI came on even if it was 250 mill low on oil. They are renowned for it Mate...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tommy2 said:


> Surely that is not a reasonable cure, cars have been known to fill up so much that oil/diesel blows past the piston rings so much so that the engine revs itself to death.


with ECU software tweaks it is  it only really effected the D5 engine but for some reason they decided to apply it to all engines.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd top up, even if it's just a litre or so. Doesn't cost the earth.

For the sake of the potential costs if it all goes wrong, just get some supermarket/Halfords own brand oil to tide you over until it's serviced.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> im not sure on newer cars, but usually yes, no oil = low oil pressure
> 
> the amount of people who think (on older cars where its oil pressure) who think that that means you need oil is unreal :lol:


that one does tickle me as well actually its usually to late then


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

If the computer has told you it's low, it's usually too late.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

All this talk of "the warning lights, come on" begs the question. How often are you checking your oil in the first place??


----------



## dazzercx (Mar 12, 2007)

My Audi A4 has told me twice that is low on oil over the last 20k miles. Problem is - no dipstick!! Have to rely on the computer display telling me how much is in there! Has a mind of its own sometimes!

Think they should still leave basic necessities like a dip-stick on new cars!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

DampDog said:


> All this talk of "the warning lights, come on" begs the question. How often are you checking your oil in the first place??





hotwaxxx said:


> I have to say, I normally checked the oil every 3 months in my other cars but the owner of the Audi A4 said there was enough oil to last until the service. I should really have checked it myself.
> 
> Thanks guys.


I check mine every week.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

some of the electronic dipstick ones still have a dipstick its just hidden...i know some BMW's had some hidden away on the right next to the bulkhead iirc.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> some of the electronic dipstick ones still have a dipstick its just hidden...i know some BMW's had some hidden away on the right next to the bulkhead iirc.


Yep they did mate, mines had one i always checked it even though you can see what it has on screen...never trust the screen lol.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

dazzercx said:


> My Audi A4 has told me twice that is low on oil over the last 20k miles. Problem is - no dipstick!! Have to rely on the computer display telling me how much is in there! Has a mind of its own sometimes!
> 
> Think they should still leave basic necessities like a dip-stick on new cars!


Exactly the same as my BM. Regularly tells me it's over Max even though when it's working fine it will show approx 75% full. No dipstick to check it properly either.

Oil change between services should be interesting !

Edit: What a spoon. After reading the handbook when I bought the car I assumed there was no dipstick as it specifically menitions the 4 cylinders have the electronic readout. Seems there's also a dipstick too :wall:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

awallacee30 said:


> Exactly the same as my BM. Regularly tells me it's over Max even though when it's working fine it will show approx 75% full. No dipstick to check it properly either.
> 
> Oil change between services should be interesting !
> 
> Edit: What a spoon. After reading the handbook when I bought the car I assumed there was no dipstick as it specifically menitions the 4 cylinders have the electronic readout. Seems there's also a dipstick too :wall:


hahaha :lol: its just a piece of metal with a small plastic hidden away is it not grizzle?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

DampDog said:


> All this talk of "the warning lights, come on" begs the question. How often are you checking your oil in the first place??


Every morning, along with tyre pressures, washer fluid and and hydraulic/coolants. All of about 3 minutes which even on a busy day I can spare. You can guarantee it's the day you don't check that it's low and causes you to sit waiting for the truck and the repair bill or at worst an accident because your tyre pressures are too low and they pop. The other week I posted a thread on the financial virtues as I didn't use the car for nearly two weeks and then was ushered out the door - it cost me 20p there and then and about 15mpg for a half hour before I pulled in and did my checks, as my economy hinted at something being wrong.

Simple checks that cost you nothing and aren't that taxing which could ultimately save your life or thousands of pounds.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Went outside to check it out and sure enough, there it was :lol:

A small black plastic cover instead of a big red one though. Quite discreet actually. Guess that's why I never really noticed it when I've been cleaning under the bonnet before


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

awallacee30 said:


> Went outside to check it out and sure enough, there it was :lol:


WELLLL..... Don't keep us all in suspenders!!! Have you got any oil in it???


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Hahaha loads mate. Just been relying on the electronic gauge all this time to find out how it was doing :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> hahaha :lol: its just a piece of metal with a small plastic hidden away is it not grizzle?


yeh, its a dipstick... its bit like you

:lol: yaass get in :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> yeh, its a dipstick... its bit like you
> 
> :lol: yaass get in :thumb:


Oi. this is not the time for any jokes against me or my vehicle or its manufacturer/image perceived by some scottish cheap VW octagon driver with a huge wedge of a PG tip that will inevitably look cr*p in winter.

i suppose i should at least give you credit for finding your own dipstick to remove and reinsert your *bold* lobstered head into.  (this should be taken in a joking manner before anyone thinks im being mean). 

And this is before i move on to Cuey! and his probably enlarged head now everyone is missing him!

(ahem mine might actually have the same problem just a single bigger pipe though) and filled with soot. 

Edit: Christ im sounding more and more like Multipla Mike


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

DampDog said:


> WELLLL..... Don't keep us all in suspenders!!! Have you got any oil in it???


nooo grizz went round syphoned it off just so he could get you to go holy crappas...the sensor and level were talking sh*te


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Reminds me of the reported story of a woman driver in an newish A6 had the oil light come on, on the motorway. She continued to drive in the hope of getting to her destination on time.

Result, one knackered engine. The oil light is there for a reason (low pressure). Stop and investigate.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Also worth adding that many modern engines, unless they seize spectacularly, are able to power through most low oil pressure seizes for a length of time so you could get home thinking everything is alright only to realise that unfortunately it isn't...


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I think the Audi mentioned in the orginal post has low oil level and low oil pressure alarms.

With the low oil level alarm there are two stages, the first is an amber warning symbol with a beep from the driver information system. When this happens its a reminder that the oil level is getting low and needs topping up. If the warning symbol appears in red (rather than orange) then topping up is a matter of urgency.

A lot of these cars are on the long life (20,000) mile service intervals and can use a significant quantity of oil between services.

My local Audi dealership offers a oil container refill service at a discounted price if you bring in your old container they will refill it at a cheaper price than purchasing a new container with oil


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

JB052 said:


> I think the Audi mentioned in the orginal post has low oil level and low oil pressure alarms.
> 
> With the low oil level alarm there are two stages, the first is an amber warning symbol with a beep from the driver information system. When this happens its a reminder that the oil level is getting low and needs topping up. If the warning symbol appears in red (rather than orange) then topping up is a matter of urgency.
> 
> ...


That's what happened to me. It was an amber warning symbol with one beep. Luckily, I had my handbook with me (keep it under the steering wheel tray) and had a quick look in it and said top up the oil asap. The red light is the time to really worry.

Anyways, I put 1.5l of Halfords own-brand which should be good to keep me going until this Thursday. Light has vanished and the car drove perfectly fine yesterday evening and this morning. But definitely must take more care in the future.:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

hotwaxxx said:


> Anyways, I put 1.5l of Halfords own-brand which should be good to keep me going until this Thursday. Light has vanished and the car drove perfectly fine yesterday evening and this morning. But definitely must take more care in the future.:thumb:


Don't like to be a groutch, but blinkin eck if you have to put 1.5ltrs of oil in, you aren't checking it anything like enough..


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

DampDog said:


> Don't like to be a groutch, but blinkin eck if you have to put 1.5ltrs of oil in, you aren't checking it anything like enough..


I bought the car around 2 months ago now and understood the service interval was going to be around 1000 miles later. The owner explained that the oil was good and that there was more than enough to last until the service interval. I really should have checked it out myself and feel like a dunce for not doing so now.

Lesson learned.:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

It can go the other way. Years back I had a gf who bought a Triumph Teledo, she topped up the oil...

Took the filler cap off and filled it to just under the brim.. Oil was coming out just about everywhere when she tried to turn it over. She thought the battery was flat!!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Lesson indeed learned.

As mentioned, the Audi system is relatively good (although not the most accurate in the world!) in that you've got a level-based amber 'you need oil', red '****, you need oil' and a separate oil pressure warning ([STOP] and the separate lamp on the dash IIRC).


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Check mine every time it gets washed at least once a week 
As mentioned in this. Thread if the light comes on it might be too late 
New diesels can you a lot of oil in the first 20 k miles depending on models


----------

